# Scammed for 2000 by an advertisor on site.



## Newsun123 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wasnt sure where to post it, but felt I need to alert this community about CannaCureShop.

I saw a banner with it so figured at first I take a look at the site, while I'm growing myself Ive just started and needed some smoke while i wait so I noticed the prices on their website was so nice, a pound for 1500, in my country it's much more (!!) more than double. So I decided I order this from cannacureshop who seemed to have a pretty legit looking site, i even facedbook them and noticed they have a business selling, i was just surprised they didnt ask for a license, but they assured me I could order internationally without a license.

So here I go buying and getting the order and paying with btc, the rest you can figure out, I lost the 1500, but only after being contacted by a freight company "tcfreight" and asking for a duty import fee for additional 500 usd, day after actually get a request for 1000$ insurance fee , wich by then i figured something is terribly wrong.

So just a headsup so you dont fall for it same way i did, i feel very stupid, normally I get these scams quickly, but i wasnt alert and greed got better of me.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2018)

8==D


----------



## charface (Feb 7, 2018)

8D
Best I could do. 
Sorry
This never happens


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 7, 2018)

*[email protected] 
tiny weird shaped penis.*

Not original but lawfully obtained from by Riu's Keyboard Cock Artist

*[email protected] 
tiny weird shaped penis.*


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

sounds like where ever your from fucked you with import fees. don't blame the seller because your a dumb ass and don't know your own mailing fees.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *[email protected]
> tiny weird shaped penis.*
> 
> Not original but lawfully obtained from by Riu's Keyboard Cock Artist
> ...


nice edits the color makes it pop


----------



## Fractured but whole (Feb 7, 2018)

is this where I insert my penis? *8====D*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

charface said:


> 8D
> Best I could do.
> Sorry
> This never happens















I almost cried. Glad you're close


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> nice edits the color makes it pop


 you are discerning Mr muff.

I was trying to evoke a sense of throbbing

however the artist Little Bobby Zits (LBZ), puts it all on the line with his cock work :


Bob Zmuda [email protected] tiny weird shaped penis. Yours


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> you are discerning Mr muff.
> 
> I was trying to evoke a sense of throbbing
> 
> ...


so do you love him or what? really getting weird. has he been on your mind lately? do you miss him?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

Newsun123 said:


> Wasnt sure where to post it, but felt I need to alert this community about CannaCureShop.
> 
> I saw a banner with it so figured at first I take a look at the site, while I'm growing myself Ive just started and needed some smoke while i wait so I noticed the prices on their website was so nice, a pound for 1500, in my country it's much more (!!) more than double. So I decided I order this from cannacureshop who seemed to have a pretty legit looking site, i even facedbook them and noticed they have a business selling, i was just surprised they didnt ask for a license, but they assured me I could order internationally without a license.
> 
> ...



We all slip. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *your
> What's yours?


I honestly don't care what I type. if you can't understand that's on you. have fun I have work in the AM.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2018)

Who the heck buys an lb online lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Who the heck buys an lb online lol


Gotta get them dealz.Com


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2018)

I will bring this up with the advertising manager thank you


----------

